# BWI Amtrak station ticket office location



## Bill Thompson (Mar 8, 2020)

I have panic disorder & need some important and specific info. I'm taking the 95 Northeast Regional from Metro Park NJ to BWI Amtrak station in Maryland. From that direction, is the ticket office attached to the train platform that I get off or do I have to cross over the tracks (via the enclosed walkway above the tracks) to the other side / platform?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 8, 2020)

You’ll get off the train and crossover an overpass. The ticket office is on the opposite side that you’ll arrive.


----------

